# Asking passengers to confirm their name



## Kaiser Soze (Nov 16, 2017)

is this necessary? Is it protocol?


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez11 (Jan 16, 2017)

I do it sometimes for drunk pax or if someone comes up but doesn' open the door. Just depends. I got shit from. People bc I did but _screw_ them.


----------



## Kaiser Soze (Nov 16, 2017)

Yea this passenger told me she’s supposed to ask me that. You know what me and my car look like and there’s probably 90 Karen’s on this block. No biggie but I know somewhere at some time in the uber universe some dipshit has gotten in the wrong car.


----------



## stpetej (Jul 3, 2017)

I always ask for name. Early on I was clueless and "hijacked" once. Uber dinged me (didn't care), but I didn't want the real rider to suffer.

It wasn't an issue for months until last week on New Year's Eve when it was super busy downtown. Gridlocked in fact. I forgot to lock my doors between rides several times and three times drunks yanked open my passenger door announcing I was their Uber driver. Not sure how they even knew I was driving for Uber as the sticker isn't required in our area and it wasn't on my windshield. Perhaps just the look of frustration and dismay on my face.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Nah. I don't like asking their name. It doesn't come naturally for me to do it that way. So I don't feel comfortable asking. 
As their getting in or once they're in I say something like 
"Mike right?"

Then I always confirm destination. I say something like 
"Looks like we're going Downtown?"
Or 
"Main St?"

If they confirm both of those, off we go.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

At bar closing time on the strip, it usually goes something like this;

(Rider through window): "Ryno?"
Me: Yup, and your name is...?
Rider: *states name*.
Me: Okay, and your headed to *states destination*"
Rider: Yup.
Me: Okay, we're on our way!

I have a common first name, so it might not be unusual for another driver having the same. Also I once had a rider who was riding on a friends account who realized that he had his friend put in the wrong address when we reached the destination (he fell asleep during the ride) and I had to take him to his actual without being able to change the destination (I could not do it in the app at that time). If I hadn't confirmed the info upfront, I would've felt a little weird about it. It doesn't happen often like that but once was enough, at least during bar close hours!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Kaiser Soze said:


> is this necessary? Is it protocol?


No, never ask pax' name. It is bad form and can be seen by pax as rude/intrusive. If the pax has opened your door and is getting in, they're the right pax.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> No, never ask pax' name. It is bad form and can be seen by pax as rude/intrusive. If the pax has opened your door and is getting in, they're the right pax.


97% of the time this is true.
So it's enough for me to assume it's true 100% of the time.

Don't need an awkward interaction with a pax that is trying to enter my car.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Don't need an awkward interaction with a pax that is trying to enter my car.


I love awkward interactions with pax! The more cringeworthy the better!


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

I picked up a sketchy PAX last night. It was in a wealthy neighborhood...PAX was boots on the curb, however he was dressed in sweats and was carrying an army duffle bag and 2 back packs...Not what I expected..He wasn't aggressive, but he looked a little dangerous to me. He was sweating. Possibly twacked...I said the name..He said yeah...I got him to agree to put the duffle bag in my trunk, but he insisted on keeping the back packs with him. I hit start trip...destination says 30 min away..I'm like cool a decent fare..Then he asked if he can update the destination..I say sure..He does...But then things got confusing.. He starts saying he wants to go to the original place and THEN to the updated place..I'm like "oh ok..well update it again and when we get there I won't end the trip, and we can then update to the next spot." He says ok. We finally get to the "Motel 6"...He then explains that he doesn't want the guy who's Uber account it is to know where he went. OK..sketchYYY!!! I told him I can drop him at taco bell a block away..He says ok..I hand him his duffle bag...It didn't feel like clothes in there..guns maybe..I don't know..I just Ubered on...played it cool..Thought about reporting it, but then decided not to. I'm wondering how the guy who's account it is will rate me? lol


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

O-Side Uber said:


> I picked up a sketchy PAX last night. It was in a wealthy neighborhood...PAX was boots on the curb, however he was dressed in sweats and was carrying an army duffle bag and 2 back packs...Not what I expected..He wasn't aggressive, but he looked a little dangerous to me. He was sweating. Possibly twacked...I said the name..He said yeah...I got him to agree to put the duffle bag in my trunk, but he insisted on keeping the back packs with him. I hit start trip...destination says 30 min away..I'm like cool a decent fare..Then he asked if he can update the destination..I say sure..He does...But then things got confusing.. He starts saying he wants to go to the original place and THEN to the updated place..I'm like "oh ok..well update it again and when we get there I won't end the trip, and we can then update to the next spot." He says ok. We finally get to the "Motel 6"...He then explains that he doesn't want the guy who's Uber account it is to know where he went. OK..sketchYYY!!! I told him I can drop him at taco bell a block away..He says ok..I hand him his duffle bag...It didn't feel like clothes in there..guns maybe..I don't know..I just Ubered on...played it cool..Thought about reporting it, but then decided not to. I'm wondering how the guy who's account it is will rate me? lol


I wouldn't accept destination changes from a guest pax. Option a - pax goes to original destination. Option b - pax phones account holder and has them change the destination. Option c - pax gets out of the vehicle.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I wouldn't accept destination changes from a guest pax. Option a - pax goes to original destination. Option b - pax phones account holder and has them change the destination. Option c - pax gets out of the vehicle.


I wasn't aware that he was a guest or anything. I said the name "Daniel?" He said yes implying it was him. He was boots on the curb at an actual residence. He appeared to have access to the account..He was doing the updates. It wasn't until we got to the destination that he became desperate to not let the REAL Daniel know where I dropped this imposter.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

O-Side Uber said:


> I wasn't aware that he was a guest or anything. I said the name "Daniel?" He said yes implying it was him. He was boots on the curb at an actual residence. He appeared to have access to the account..He was doing the updates. It wasn't until we got to the destination that he became desperate to not let the REAL Daniel know where I dropped this imposter.


- I need to go to a different destination
- You don't want to go the church on 41st Street, Reverend?
- No, take me to Back Alley Sally's Massage Parlour
- You'll need to change it on the app

If the pax changes it on the app then he is the account holder. If he says that he cannot then he is not the account holder.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> - I need to go to a different destination
> - You don't want to go the church n 41st Street, Reverend?
> - No, take me to Back Alley Sally's Massage Parlour
> - You'll need to change it on the app
> ...


I'm having trouble explaining to you what happened. HE UPDATED IT. But later admitted it's NOT HIS ACCOUNT...are you getting it now?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

O-Side Uber said:


> I'm having trouble explaining to you what happened. HE UPDATED IT. But later admitted it's NOT HIS ACCOUNT...are you getting it now?


Ooops! Having a blonde moment.

Stolen phone, obviously.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Ooops! Having a blonde moment.
> 
> Stolen phone, obviously.


That's what I'm thinking. Maybe he robbed the Rancho Santa Fe house, including the phone...I have a wild imagination though..It may be nothing...My rating is intact today and no questions from Uber.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

O-Side Uber said:


> That's what I'm thinking. Maybe he robbed the Rancho Santa Fe house, including the phone...I have a wild imagination though..It may be nothing...My rating is intact today and no questions from Uber.


Maybe the phone owner hasn't contacted Uber yet, or is bogged down dealing with Rohit at Uber support, or hasn't seen the charge from Uber yet.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Maybe the phone owner hasn't contacted Uber yet, or is bogged down dealing with Rohit at Uber support, or hasn't seen the charge from Uber yet.


Maybe, lets hope not...I just didn't want to escalate the situation...I played the role of the happy go lucky Uber dude that is absolutely NOT a snitch and he need not murder me...I am a friend and an accomplice.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> If the pax has opened your door and is getting in, they're the right pax.


Nope. Not always. I once drove 20 miles out of my way because the wrong rider hopped in.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

goneubering said:


> Nope. Not always. I once drove 20 miles out of my way because the wrong rider hopped in.


Some posts may contain traces of BS.


----------



## Chris Verdi (Nov 7, 2017)

Happened before. Most likely his friend gave him access. Prob a brother being fam and keeping tabs on his meth bro.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> No, never ask pax' name. It is bad form and can be seen by pax as rude/intrusive. If the pax has opened your door and is getting in, they're the right pax.


Good advice day time
Bad advice night time though


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I always introduce myself. At least 75% of the time they respond by introducing themselves. I try to only press the issue if it looks like there is the possibility of the wrong pax. Or if the account holder is Mike and a woman approaches my car, I ask her what the account holder's name is.

Sometimes it's totally obvious; like the name is Arun and an Indian guy gets in. Or a repeat customer that I recognize, usually going to the same place as part of a commute. There was this really really awesome female pax with like a 4.99 rating I gave a ride to about 3 times. If you saw her face and heard her voice you would know why she was so unforgettable. Last time I had the pleasure of transporting her she was talking about getting a car...that was a while ago so maybe she did.

I gave a ride to the wrong pax exactly once and I don't want to go through that again. The funny part about that is they don't seem to have any urgency getting to my car, or responding to my text, until I start the trip without them...then they are suddenly interested in calling me. Pretty ironic!


----------



## Kaiser Soze (Nov 16, 2017)

O-Side Uber said:


> I wasn't aware that he was a guest or anything. I said the name "Daniel?" He said yes implying it was him. He was boots on the curb at an actual residence. He appeared to have access to the account..He was doing the updates. It wasn't until we got to the destination that he became desperate to not let the REAL Daniel know where I dropped this imposter.


Crazy. I've had a couple of situations where the person I picked up wasn't the passenger. I called first.


----------



## grabby (Nov 5, 2017)

If I do not like the looks of the PAX, I ask the wrong name, and say sorry, the app must be screwed up, you will need to cancel and get a new ride (As I go offline)


----------



## Kaiser Soze (Nov 16, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I love awkward interactions with pax! The more cringeworthy the better!


Yep. This is why I don't wear pants when I drive.



O-Side Uber said:


> Maybe, lets hope not...I just didn't want to escalate the situation...I played the role of the happy go lucky Uber dude that is absolutely NOT a snitch and he need not murder me...I am a friend and an accomplice.


 Good call, snitches generally get stitches where I'm from.



grabby said:


> If I do not like the looks of the PAX, I ask the wrong name, and say sorry, the app must be screwed up, you will need to cancel and get a new ride (As I go offline)


I've heard Lyft drivers can see the name of the passengers before they pick them up.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

grabby said:


> If I do not like the looks of the PAX, I ask the wrong name, and say sorry, the app must be screwed up, you will need to cancel and get a new ride (As I go offline)


That's a good one sir, very clever!



Kaiser Soze said:


> Yep. This is why I don't wear pants when I drive.
> 
> Good call, snitches generally get stitches where I'm from.
> 
> I've heard Lyft drivers can see the name of the passengers before they pick them up.


Both Uber and Lyft


----------



## Kaiser Soze (Nov 16, 2017)

Saltyoldman said:


> That's a good one sir, very clever!
> 
> Both Uber and Lyft


I think you have to accept for uber Then you see.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Kaiser Soze said:


> I think you have to accept for uber Then you see.


Yep yep your right


----------



## sbstar07 (Aug 31, 2017)

Kaiser Soze said:


> is this necessary? Is it protocol?


Umm yes. You don't want to know who you are picking up? I do. Anybody can get in your car, always confirm the rider's name.


----------



## Notjust A. Nutherant (Jun 10, 2017)

Kaiser Soze said:


> Yep. This is why I don't wear pants when I drive.


Get your no-pants wearing behind to the Bay Area and pick up these no-pants wearing pax! 

don't forget to take plenty pics; and post 'em here!

http://m.sfgate.com/local/article/no-pants-pantsless-BART-ride-MUNI-improv-everywher-12474263.php


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

In public places you gotta ask their name.

Never ask “are you John” ask “what’s your name?”


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> In public places you gotta ask their name.
> 
> Never ask "are you John" ask "what's your name?"


Good idea. I also play dumb and ask them where they're going (even though it shows on the app).


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

I always ask the pax name when picking up at a busy place, like an airport. I also ask when pax gets right in as I pull up unless it is in front of a residence. And I always confirm destination for every rider.


----------



## Igsfire (Sep 28, 2017)

Responded


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Igsfire said:


> Responded


This is a sort of inefficient way to reply, in my opinion. I scrolled through you YouTube and hit marks at approx. 1:43, 2:20, 2:45, 3:30, and 4:10

Could you summarize the dialogue materials of the video for me?


----------



## Kaiser Soze (Nov 16, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> In public places you gotta ask their name.
> 
> Never ask "are you John" ask "what's your name?"


Yep, it takes one mistake to **** your day up and those of you that frequents the drunks that are desperate to get home, you know what I mean. Aggressive losers saying "you're my uber driver, get me out of here" and then they change their destination.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Here's how I handle it:

"Hey there (name) how are you? (pause) So, I see we're heading to (street), (pause) alright let me let you get buckled in and we'll get on our way"

This does three things: One, sets a command - "let me let you get buckled in" to passively direct their first step and confirm that they buckle up before we start moving. Two, it's fluid; it's not really a question it's a confirmation on address with no expectation it will change -- and it skips over the chance for boring questions like "do you need me to put in the app where we're going?"-- no, you *see* where you're going. Three, opens with a greeting.

If anything changes in that series of events, the opening is there to change the address and if they do then I ask them to change the destination in the app. If they don't have the app, well... you know something might be "up".

Q&A:
Q: What if somebody else set up the ride? A: Then they would have made arrangements with that person first to send them on their way to the right place, one would assume.

Q: What if there's no address or destination? A: Have them put it in the app.

Q: Why just the street? A: Because an address is too easy to screw up. "No! I'm heading to 2225 Greenwood, not 2522 Greenwood... idiot"

Q: Any bonus tips? A: If you know roughly where the address is -- like Queen Anne or Green Lake or something -- throwing in the neighborhood implies you have a sense where you're going. (Because the passenger usually sure as hell knows since they live there.)

Q: Does it have to be a street every time? A: No, if it's a whole other city, throw it out there. "So I see we're heading to Redmond," etc.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> Here's how I handle it:
> 
> "Hey there (name) how are you? (pause) So, I see we're heading to (street), (pause) alright let me let you get buckled in and we'll get on our way"
> 
> ...


Yes, but then you've already started the trip, so the REAL pax gets to rate you AND you have to kick the drunk (or sober, trying to get a free trip) person out of your car.

Much easier to ask, "And what's your name?" with the window cracked and doors locked BEFORE letting them in.

I always do this unless it's a residence and clearly the right pax. It has not hurt my rating and when I explain that I want to be careful not to pick up the wrong rider AT LEAST 90% either tell me they've previously either got in the wrong car OR had someone take off in THEIR ride.

I've only once had someone act like an ass about it and that was good, because it told me that I didn't want him in my car in the first place. I was able to cancel on what would have very likely been a very annoying pax.

If they have a common name like Mike, I'll also ask which driver they are looking for. Most, after telling me their name, will immediately say "Are you .....?" anyway.

Note that just because they walk up, say "You're my driver! Red Camry, that's for me!" That means NOTHING. They can see your car. Duh.

People do steal rides. Especially when it's surging at bar let out. You don't want to drive 5 miles at 4x surge and have the real rider cancel the trip. Now you're out of the surge with someone even uber has NO record of, and you have to kick them out.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Yes, but then you've already started the trip, so the REAL pax gets to rate you AND you have to kick the drunk (or sober, trying to get a free trip) person out of your car.


True, and valid for crowded surge areas.
The way I see it is if I confirm that we're heading to Street A, then if it's a fake passenger they probably will want to change that address real quick.
To change it, he'll have to change it in the app. No app? That's a red flag and a conversation.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> True, and valid for crowded surge areas.
> The way I see it is if I confirm that we're heading to Street A, then if it's a fake passenger they probably will want to change that address real quick.
> To change it, he'll have to change it in the app. No app? That's a red flag and a conversation.


But why have to have that conversation? Better to never let them in the car. Not to mention, now you've started the trip and your actual pax is probably pissed. If you can't find them ASAP you'll have to end the trip and collect a 1 star.

This idea of confirming the destination makes no sense to me as it means you have to start the trip (with uber at least). I never start a trip until I'm sure I want the pax AND I have ALL the pax (so 4 more don't try to get in after the fact).

I do confirm as pax mess up all the time. I've had them put in W Loop S instead of S Loop W, the right street but the wrong town, the wrong airport, etc. But that's once I'm sure I have the right pax.

I don't care if it's their app. If they know the app holders name and my name they're good to go. If they want me to drive them somewhere else, that's fine too. If the app holder complains I have dash cam footage showing they answered my questions correctly. That's all uber requires. If the app holder doesn't trust them they shouldn't have ordered them a ride on their dime.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Kaiser Soze said:


> is this necessary? Is it protocol?


Kaiser, I've personally had far too many people try to open my door thinking I'm their ride-- so you just can't assume they're the right riders. Some could not tell my car from others, some were confused about my car's color** and yes, some were drunk. I've read too many horror stories (including deactivations) about the wrong rider getting in one's car.

So, yes it is necessary to know who you're picking up, and I think the most straightforward way to find out is to ask for the "name on the account."

**My car is gold colored and setup in my account as "gold" -- but many of my riders tell me their app makes them expect a yellow car. Go figure.


----------



## Igsfire (Sep 28, 2017)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> This is a sort of inefficient way to reply, in my opinion. I scrolled through you YouTube and hit marks at approx. 1:43, 2:20, 2:45, 3:30, and 4:10
> 
> Could you summarize the dialogue materials of the video for me?


https://uberpeople.net/threads/per-your-request.231586/


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

If you think about it, either they give you their name, or you give them yours if asked. Either way, as a poster already mentioned, they have your photo, vehicle type and license plate. Bottom line is for us to know we have the correct passenger. I do this if there is question, by simply saying, _Just so I know I'm picking up the right rider, what's the name for the Trip?
_
Never an issue...well, except when the guy gave me 'John' and my rider was John. Before I pulled away from the busy club I thought to do a double check and asked, _What's the app show my name should be? _He looks and says, _Mohammed?
_
At which point the correct John walked up and we swapped...

ADD: If passenger seems a bit miffed about being 'double check' simply say, _I want to make sure and keep your Uber your Uber. _The couple of times I have needed to add this, they nod and say something like, _Oh, good idea, thanks._


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

O-Side Uber said:


> I picked up a sketchy PAX last night. It was in a wealthy neighborhood...PAX was boots on the curb, however he was dressed in sweats and was carrying an army duffle bag and 2 back packs...Not what I expected..He wasn't aggressive, but he looked a little dangerous to me. He was sweating. Possibly twacked...I said the name..He said yeah...I got him to agree to put the duffle bag in my trunk, but he insisted on keeping the back packs with him. I hit start trip...destination says 30 min away..I'm like cool a decent fare..Then he asked if he can update the destination..I say sure..He does...But then things got confusing.. He starts saying he wants to go to the original place and THEN to the updated place..I'm like "oh ok..well update it again and when we get there I won't end the trip, and we can then update to the next spot." He says ok. We finally get to the "Motel 6"...He then explains that he doesn't want the guy who's Uber account it is to know where he went. OK..sketchYYY!!! I told him I can drop him at taco bell a block away..He says ok..I hand him his duffle bag...It didn't feel like clothes in there..guns maybe..I don't know..I just Ubered on...played it cool..Thought about reporting it, but then decided not to. I'm wondering how the guy who's account it is will rate me? lol


This can, and should be used, as the opening scene to a kick-ass movie!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberLaLa said:


> If you think about it, either they give you their name, or you give them yours if asked. Either way, as a poster already mentioned, they have your photo, vehicle type and license plate. Bottom line is for us to know we have the correct passenger. I do this if there is question, by simply saying, _Just so I know I'm picking up the right rider, what's the name for the Trip?
> _
> Never an issue...well, except when the guy gave me 'John' and my rider was John. Before I pulled away from the busy club I thought to do a double check and asked, _What's the app show my name should be? _He looks and says, _Mohammed?
> _
> ...


Giving them your name doesn't prevent a drunk who doesn't listen, or a thief, from then saying you're their uber.

Also doesn't screen out folks who don't know how it works and think they can get in any uber (you do still come across those occasionally). They just think you're introducing yourself.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Giving them your name doesn't prevent a drunk who doesn't listen, or a thief, from then saying you're their uber.
> 
> Also doesn't screen out folks who don't know how it works and think they can get in any uber (you do still come across those occasionally). They just think your introducing yourself.


I like giving them my inmate number!


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

Always good to ask their name to make sure you have the right pax. 

Its also a conversation starter.. right at the door.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Kaiser Soze said:


> Yea this passenger told me she's supposed to ask me that. You know what me and my car look like and there's probably 90 Karen's on this block. No biggie but I know somewhere at some time in the uber universe some dipshit has gotten in the wrong car.


 I had a guy get into my car after confirming his name was the name I had for my rider, turns out he didn't speak English very well and he was just nodding and saying yes to everything I was asking. We didn't realize the mistake until my original rider canceled on me, and his original driver canceled on him. The crazy part was that his destination and the destination of my original rider (that didn't get into my car) were very close to each other, so he didn't think anything of it since I was driving towards the correct area.

He then re-ordered so I could continue driving him - he said "I ordered pool before so that's what I'll do now" and I said "no I'm not going to drive you at pool rates, you can order an X or I'll drop you off and you can re-order a pool and have someone else drive you" - he seemed fine with that, and we went on our merry way while laughing our asses off once we realized the whole ridiculous mess.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Giving them your name doesn't prevent a drunk who doesn't listen, or a thief, from then saying you're their uber.
> 
> Also doesn't screen out folks who don't know how it works and think they can get in any uber (you do still come across those occasionally). They just think your introducing yourself.


Let me say this even clearer.

Driver is supposed to confirm they have correct passenger by requesting their name.
Passenger is supposed to confirm they have the correct driver by requesting driver's name.
I never tell passenger my name unless they ask, and I know they are the correct passenger by first giving me their name.


----------



## jaystonepk (Oct 30, 2017)

I don't see how you can do this job and NOT confirm their name. In the 250ish rides I've done, maybe 2 I didn't confirm a name but it was obvious they were the correct pax. I usually greet with "Hi, I'm Jason. And you are?" They almost always oblige but if they seem hesitant I reply with "I just want to make sure I get the correct passenger so nobody tries to get in YOUR Uber." Usually get a head nod follow by "Yeah, good idea, I'm (name)." 

I've only had 1 person get in that wasn't my pax. Pickup was from a Whole Foods and pax had what I would described as a common name for an African American woman. I did my "I'm Jason. And you are?" She gives wrong name. I say, "Hmmm, that's not what my app says." She says, "Oh, so you're not Mohammed then." I say "Umm, nope" and we both have a hearty belly laugh. She says, "You must be her Uber then" pointing to the other woman standing outside looking slightly concerned. She hops out, other woman hops in, I confirm name then destination and we're off.


----------



## nomad_driver (May 11, 2016)

I always ask the pax's name before they get into the car. It used to be just to verify that they were the right person, but it became a way for me to judge if this person is cool or not. I have had a few pax get an attitude and I just drive away and cancel no muss to fuss. Uber doesn't pay enough to put up with a-hole pax.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

jaystonepk said:


> I don't see how you can do this job and NOT confirm their name. In the 250ish rides I've done, maybe 2 I didn't confirm a name but it was obvious they were the correct pax. I usually greet with "Hi, I'm Jason. And you are?" They almost always oblige but if they seem hesitant I reply with "I just want to make sure I get the correct passenger so nobody tries to get in YOUR Uber." Usually get a head nod follow by "Yeah, good idea, I'm (name)."
> 
> I've only had 1 person get in that wasn't my pax. Pickup was from a Whole Foods and pax had what I would described as a common name for an African American woman. I did my "I'm Jason. And you are?" She gives wrong name. I say, "Hmmm, that's not what my app says." She says, "Oh, so you're not Mohammed then." I say "Umm, nope" and we both have a hearty belly laugh. She says, "You must be her Uber then" pointing to the other woman standing outside looking slightly concerned. She hops out, other woman hops in, I confirm name then destination and we're off.


Well done!



nomad_driver said:


> I always ask the pax's name before they get into the car. It used to be just to verify that they were the right person, but it became a way for me to judge if this person is cool or not. I have had a few pax get an attitude and I just drive away and cancel no muss to fuss. Uber doesn't pay enough to put up with a-hole pax.


Same as above!


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> No, never ask pax' name. It is bad form and can be seen by pax as rude/intrusive. If the pax has opened your door and is getting in, they're the right pax.


Not a problem if you give them your name first.

"Hi! I'm Suze. And you are?"

Why do so many drivers have such a problem with this? SMH


----------



## Kaiser Soze (Nov 16, 2017)

Fascinating thread.


Fuzzyelvis said:


> Yes, but then you've already started the trip, so the REAL pax gets to rate you AND you have to kick the drunk (or sober, trying to get a free trip) person out of your car.
> 
> Much easier to ask, "And what's your name?" with the window cracked and doors locked BEFORE letting them in.
> 
> ...


Correct. People lose their scruples when they are drunk or they just want to get out of a crowded area. "Oh, no I'm not John, I have Uber though, can you cancel that one and I'll order Uber?"



Julescase said:


> I had a guy get into my car after confirming his name was the name I had for my rider, turns out he didn't speak English very well and he was just nodding and saying yes to everything I was asking. We didn't realize the mistake until my original rider canceled on me, and his original driver canceled on him. The crazy part was that his destination and the destination of my original rider (that didn't get into my car) were very close to each other, so he didn't think anything of it since I was driving towards the correct area.
> 
> He then re-ordered so I could continue driving him - he said "I ordered pool before so that's what I'll do now" and I said "no I'm not going to drive you at pool rates, you can order an X or I'll drop you off and you can re-order a pool and have someone else drive you" - he seemed fine with that, and we went on our merry way while laughing our asses off once we realized the whole ridiculous mess.


How funny.



UberLaLa said:


> Let me say this even clearer.
> 
> Driver is supposed to confirm they have correct passenger by requesting their name.
> Passenger is supposed to confirm they have the correct driver by requesting driver's name.
> I never tell passenger my name unless they ask, and I know they are the correct passenger by first giving me their name.


Yep, this was this lady's problem.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Common sense here folks.

Verify the name of the pax.

Verify the destination of the pax.

No reasonable pax should have an issue with it.

If they have an issue with it, they're unreasonable, and they can fornicate themselves.


----------



## SelectSkodaSuperb (Jun 6, 2017)

"Hi, I'm Andy, and your name is...?"

Friendly, checks rider and helps 5 star ratings.


----------



## luckytown (Feb 11, 2016)

Sometimes it will be a ratings hit for you....The Pax thinks your not smart enough to know that your lic plate is on their app.....


----------



## jaystonepk (Oct 30, 2017)

luckytown said:


> Sometimes it will be a ratings hit for you....The Pax thinks your not smart enough to know that your lic plate is on their app.....


You expect every pax to verify the plate number? Yes I knew they're supposed to but I've had people trying to jump in the back seat before I even get the vehicle parked. Which is sometime humorous because the doors don't unlock until I put it in park.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> This can, and should be used, as the opening scene to a kick-ass movie!


And he should play the part of the rider??


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

My logical bottom line: do not give away any information whatsoever: that includes your name, their name, and the destination. Instead what I try to do:

Pleasantly ask them to say their name as early as possible, through open window if possible -- "Hi! What's the name on the account?"
Make them say your name -- "and you're waiting for... (pause)"
Then something like "great looks like I am your Uber! So wer're going to..."
Start trip, keep fumbling with app while waiting for them to say the address
And of course there will be exceptions, but those can be figured out per each situation. My typical exception is when their name is not in a Latin-based alphabet, usually Chinese passenger pickup at the airport, then step #2 goes first followed by (if feeling safe enough) having them confirm their name on my screen.

At times (usually at the airport) I get riders step right in front of my car, staring at their app and my license plate, then their expression can provide some level of confirmation so I step out (to control the luggage situation) then start on step #1.

Not necessarily perfect, but logical and safe.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> No, never ask pax' name. It is bad form and can be seen by pax as rude/intrusive. If the pax has opened your door and is getting in, they're the right pax.


Nonsense


----------



## Monkchoi (Feb 2, 2016)

Kaiser Soze said:


> is this necessary? Is it protocol?


If it's a hot pax, I could care less what her name is.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> Not a problem if you give them your name first.
> 
> "Hi! I'm Suze. And you are?"
> 
> Why do so many drivers have such a problem with this? SMH


Social experiment - give the opposite, wrong, information and the right information will sink in. It's a counter-psychology, less-is-more kind of thing.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

Kaiser Soze said:


> Yea this passenger told me she's supposed to ask me that. You know what me and my car look like and there's probably 90 Karen's on this block. No biggie but I know somewhere at some time in the uber universe some dipshit has gotten in the wrong car.


At least a once a week someone wrong tries to get in my car.

In an area where it is unlikely to have a mixup, I only ask "are you xxx" as a confirmation.

In areas of a lot of passengers, I instead ask "what is your name please" while I cover the app with my hand. If they give me a wrong name I say "no, I'm sorry you're looking for a different car".

Happens often enough that it is my normal protocol.


----------



## MazMan (Dec 21, 2017)

I always ask for the name on the account (they could have had a friend order the ride for them) unless they say my name (I have an uncommon name). Wrong riders try to get in my car enough times that it's worth the slight hassel.

The only exception is if they are walking out of residential house that is listed as the pickup point. Then it's simply a "Hi, are you (rider's name)?"

Never start the ride unless you get confirmation that you have the right rider.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

I always confirm the name on the account.
We don't move if you are wrong.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

I always confirm name for every ride. Usually by introducing myself. Most pax have the manners to respond with, “hi kc I’m so and so”, and we’re on our way! Once had a fellow refuse to give his name. He seemed a lil entitled so I gently scolded him, “you know it’s customary to respond in kind when a gentleman introduces himself by name. It also confirms you are my correct rider.” He didn’t take it well. Grumble, grumble ya don’t gotta do that with a taxi. “This isn’t a taxi. It’s my personal vehicle and you aren’t welcome in it.” Cancel.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Kaiser Soze said:


> is this necessary? Is it protocol?


Hi newbie! Welcome to uber. Get ready for that life changing money!


----------



## sharknado523 (Mar 14, 2017)

Kaiser Soze said:


> is this necessary? Is it protocol?


You're supposed to say something like "Hi, I'm Adam, what's your name?" Then, they say their first name. If it doesn't match, I'll say "that's not the name I have." That's their opportunity to verify.

I truthfully don't do it with every passenger. For example, pick-ups at houses if the gender matches I typically don't. If I go to a house with the right number and a lady comes out and I'm expecting a Laura, I figure ok, this is clearly Laura. But I ALWAYS verify name for city pick-ups at bars and restaurants because it does happen that people get in the wrong car.

I have never picked up the wrong passenger, but I've had other drivers pick up my passengers. Sucks to be the driver and the passenger since I get my cancellation fee, lol.


----------



## semi-retired (Nov 21, 2017)

I's confused. 

What is the social taboo about asking the passenger that is standing on the curb, end of driveway or what ever if they are "Goerge"? If they say yes, then good they get their happy butt in my car and I validate the street name they are going to or the city if it is a long distance trip, and most state my name back to with out me asking, like "you must be Johnson" (some names may have been changed to protect the guilty). Of course I ask their name in a quizzical, friendly tone. And when I get a girl that is getting in but the name is a boys, I will say... "You do not look like George." It always gets a chuckle and an explanation of whose account they are riding on.

My pax seem to get upset more about me asking their destination more than their name as though I was supposed to know where they are going before they get in the car. I have had to explain to several that I do not see the location until we start the trip, that way U or L thinks I do won't cancel rides I don't want to take.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

Every now and then I say hello (passengers name) and see how they respond. Seriously if a passenger has a problem with you asking their name, you could just tell them that you get paid either way so what do you care if someone is using their account without their permission. It's only money right?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

semi-retired said:


> I's confused.
> 
> What is the social taboo about asking the passenger that is standing on the curb, end of driveway or what ever if they are "Goerge"?
> 
> My pax seem to get upset more about me asking their destination more than their name as though I was supposed to know where they are going before they get in the car.


It seems almost universal, wherever you work, if you're dealing with the public you're going to run into crazies.

There are more crazies that refuse to give you their name. They're usually older, more paranoid, and of particular cultures. They get offended when you don't know, even though it's the first time you've met them.

"It's in the app, shouldn't you know?"

Well, there's also hundreds of other Karens in this city and you're not wearing a name tag.

As for the destination, same dealio. The app says it, but I just want to make sure in case you typed it in wrong.

When you explain it's for their benefit, they tend to stop being a donkey and start being more human.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

So one time back in 2006 I beleive
I was still in the Army, working for Mears while on leave between deployments. This was the first or second week I was doing this.

I had a taxi phone in at 2:00 AM (that i wasn't going to chase, i dropped nearby) at a 711 in basically the middle of nowhere. Pickups in this area are extremely insanely rare, because they are so far in the middle of nowhere. The number of pickups i have in this town is single digit a *year*. After all this time i'm pretty sure it's still single digit.

Like I have no idea why the cab company even bothers to serve this area it's so far in the middle of nowhere.

So like i said i show up at this 711 in the middle of nowhere. A guy walks up. I'm in Chuluota Florida, at a 711 that someone actually called a cab to at 2:00 AM. I ask him if he's "Bob"

Well he lies...

Long story short Bob was inside the store cause there was this weird hobo looking guy begging for money outside the store. He called in was *rightfully* going WTF at that point and before i drop this guy off 2 miles down the road i'm getting a call from dispatch that i have the wrong person wondering how long it's going to take for me to get back to Bob.

Within 5 minutes i'm turning my A around and i feel duped stupid and embarrassed.

Why?

Cause i asked him if he was Bob, and not what his name is.

It's a real story based on the dudes actual name.

If in doubt i tell this story, (abbreviated depending on how long i have)

Unless i'm picking up from a house I ALWAYS ask their name when they get in.

ALWAYS, even with apartments, even with condos.

I've gotten enough flag downs in apartment complexes that I'll still do it even in the dead of night.

Another thing you can say is "i'm making sure no one is stealing your ride"

Make it about _protecting_ the customer, not _interrogating_ them.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> No, never ask pax' name. It is bad form and can be seen by pax as rude/intrusive. If the pax has opened your door and is getting in, they're the right pax.


Bad advice. Are you serious or being sarcastic? Because it's really bad advice.


----------



## mjhawk (May 13, 2016)

Only time I do ask is if I'm in a busy area. I usually pick up from homes so those are apretty safe bet.


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

Unless they say my name, I'll say: "Hey, I'm Mike." They'll usually introduce themselves, if not I _will _ask their name.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

DrivingForYou said:


> Bad advice.


That'd be a great name for a grunge revival rock band.


----------



## ROI MBA (Jan 9, 2018)

LOL ;-) Stuff Happens! Do not let it happen to you too. 

Yes! "ALWAYS" ask for their name first, then give them yours. Because many times, Riders often jumps into the wrong car. It happens mostly at events, games or the local rush hour corner.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

As mentioned there are times and places where it is best to confirm by name. Late night bar closing is s big one, but even running early morning hotel pick ups I've had the wrong pax get in the car.

You would think that since the pax had the make/model if your car as well as your license plate that this would be impossible, but it happens. Sometimes the correct pax is even staring at your car at the same time, but isn't sure if you're their ride.

"I was looking for a Prius, but your car just says Hybrid on the side," Anonymous Uber passenger.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

you gotta be a moron not to confirm the name of the person you're picking up, and a lesser moron for not confirming the destination


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> you gotta be a moron not to confirm the name of the person you're picking up, and a lesser moron for not confirming the destination


Unless they like driving those pax around for free.


----------



## JBinPenfield (Sep 14, 2017)

Saying something like "Hi, please give me your name" just sounds rude. 
I just say "Hi, _______!" or "Hi, ________?" as they approach my door, depending on circumstances. 
I then start the ride and ask them to confirm the destination.
If they ever say "no that's wrong, I want to go to X" I'll get them to change the destination in their app to prove their the right person. That's happened a few times.
I've given over 500 rides and never had the wrong passenger get in the car.


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

Kaiser Soze said:


> is this necessary? Is it protocol?


depends on the circumstances.


----------



## semi-retired (Nov 21, 2017)

Just make sure to pronounce those multi syllable names correctly, sh&t even the mono syllable names can trip you up... Yep that happened to me today and once yesterday. What is it with the millennial's and naming their offspring things like Dandar and Muffin Top... I mean come on Man!!!


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> 97% of the time this is true.
> So it's enough for me to assume it's true 100% of the time.
> 
> Don't need an awkward interaction with a pax that is trying to enter my car.


Here's one for you... driving late night on the freeway headed home. Get a request two miles ahead going in my direction, so I accept.

Pin is on what looks like an overpass, no direct address. So I get off the freeway and loop around to cross the freeway. Pull up to the pin location, its in the middle of the overpass. Not a safe place to wait, but there are no cars around for minutes.

I wait a couple minutes, then see someone walking towards me. I roll down the window and the girl approaches. I ask if she's 'name' and she says yes. She gets in and I start the trip, heading back onto the freeway.

5 minutes in she says "I think we are going the wrong way". I pull up the destination to confirm and she says no, its such and such. Right then, I get a call on my phone from the uber line. There's a lady on the phone, asking if I've picked up 'name'. Yeah, she's in back, seems to be some confusion on the destination...

Long story short, the ride requester put the pin on the freeway where she thought her friend was at, whose car broke down. Just happened to be on an overpass where some random chick was walking late night, someone who had no idea what an uber was and just thought I was offering a ride to her. Something was definitely off with her - drugged out possibly - she had walked 2 miles to the nearest open store to buy some tortillas and ran into me on the way back. Not sure how she thought I knew where she was going, but whatever.

Dropped her off at her friends house. No idea what happened to the original rider as I never saw the broken down car. Thankful I didn't end the night with an ax in my back.

I always confirm pax name now with a simple - Hi 'name', how are you today? its informal and has identified a couple of additional wrong pax over the last year.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

JBinPenfield said:


> Saying something like "Hi, please give me your name" just sounds rude.
> I just say "Hi, _______!" or "Hi, ________?" as they approach my door, depending on circumstances.
> I then start the ride and ask them to confirm the destination.
> If they ever say "no that's wrong, I want to go to X" I'll get them to change the destination in their app to prove their the right person. That's happened a few times.
> I've given over 500 rides and never had the wrong passenger get in the car.


You will stop offering the Pax their names the first time you get a rider who says, "Yeah, that's me," and then it turns out that they're not and the real Rider gets their money back. Even Uber tells you to identify yourself and let the packs identify themselves.

Even the destination becomes a part of the identification process. I don't offer them that information, either. I don't necessarily require that they give me the entire address, but they have to give me part of it. The town, the street name, Etc. Something. And if they want any stops along the way, or they want to change the destination, I make them change it in the app.

Why? Because when you are dealing with people coming out from bars or parties, they may have overheard someone else when they were ordering their Uber. They Uber Jack. When this happens, and a complaint is made by the legitimate Pax, Uber looks at the location of the Pax phone, verifies that it did not go in your car with you, and takes back whatever amount you get paid for that trip. You end up giving a thief a free ride.

This may not have happened to you in 500 rides, and I'm happy for you in that respect. I hope it never does. But if you think it couldn't, you are dead wrong.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Fauxknight said:


> As mentioned there are times and places where it is best to confirm by name. Late night bar closing is s big one, but even running early morning hotel pick ups I've had the wrong pax get in the car.
> 
> You would think that since the pax had the make/model if your car as well as your license plate that this would be impossible, but it happens. Sometimes the correct pax is even staring at your car at the same time, but isn't sure if you're their ride.
> 
> "I was looking for a Prius, but your car just says Hybrid on the side," Anonymous Uber passenger.


I'm a white blonde woman in a yellow Kia soul. I once had a guy try to get in. When I established he wasn't my pax he said "I wondered why you weren't a black guy in a blue honda."

THAT'S how stupid these pax are. He looked at his app and still just tried to get in the first uber he saw.


----------



## Kaiser Soze (Nov 16, 2017)

DrivingForYou said:


> At least a once a week someone wrong tries to get in my car.
> 
> In an area where it is unlikely to have a mixup, I only ask "are you xxx" as a confirmation.
> 
> ...


Yep. I think context is key. In a crowded public area, yeah, I'm gonna ask you to confirm the name. Like I said, some people are so desperate to get out of an area, they think they'll be able to change the address halfway through. They have nothing to lose. Also, do you think a hood rat cares if you get upset at a destination change or that you'll charge more?

One other thing, cars are starting to look similar. CRV, Rav 4, Mazda 6, etc. especially crossovers. Not a lot of difference and the colors are often wrong aas well.


Jo3030 said:


> I always confirm the name on the account.
> We don't move if you are wrong.


I like your hair.


----------



## Kaiser Soze (Nov 16, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> You will stop offering the Pax their names the first time you get a rider who says, "Yeah, that's me," and then it turns out that they're not and the real Rider gets their money back. Even Uber tells you to identify yourself and let the packs identify themselves.
> 
> Even the destination becomes a part of the identification process. I don't offer them that information, either. I don't necessarily require that they give me the entire address, but they have to give me part of it. The town, the street name, Etc. Something. And if they want any stops along the way, or they want to change the destination, I make them change it in the app.
> 
> ...


Perfect explanation


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

JBinPenfield said:


> Saying something like "Hi, please give me your name" just sounds rude.
> I just say "Hi, _______!" or "Hi, ________?" as they approach my door, depending on circumstances.
> I then start the ride and ask them to confirm the destination.
> If they ever say "no that's wrong, I want to go to X" I'll get them to change the destination in their app to prove their the right person. That's happened a few times.
> I've given over 500 rides and never had the wrong passenger get in the car.


Wrong, as it depends on context and location. And 500 rides isn't a lot. It's barely over a months worth.

Yes there are plenty of times when I'll just say "for xxx?" But anytime there are clearly other cars doing pickups then "hi, welcome, can I get your name please?" This is not being intrusive, this is DOING YOUR JOB.



Fuzzyelvis said:


> I'm a white blonde woman in a yellow Kia soul. I once had a guy try to get in. When I established he wasn't my pax he said "I wondered why you weren't a black guy in a blue honda."
> 
> THAT'S how stupid these pax are. He looked at his app and still just tried to get in the first uber he saw.


Yeah, that's what pax do.


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

I usually ask the pax name from opposite sex. If its a female.. are you Alexandro? They said noo. Im Michelle. I got the right pax 100%.

Some pax are stupid and get in the wrong Uber car. Quick 10 sec to verify is a norm.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

Two types of Pax get in the wrong car:

Idiots and thieves.

Either way, I don't want them in my car, so...

I always ask their name BEFORE I unlock my doors.

I don't say "Hi, are you Bob?" I ask "Hi, and you are?"/"Hi, your name is?" or if they say a friend sent the car "And the name on the account is?"

Several times a week I'll have the wrong person pulling on my door handle.

I also ask them to confirm the destination by having them tell me where they are going.

I explain why I do it immediately after they confirm the info and everyone is cool.

I get a lot of "Makes sense." or "Oh, I didn't know that was a problem." etc...

In the past I had TWO different paxholes try to say I took the wrong passenger. I said no problem, where would you (Uber) like me to upload the video of the above conversations? End result: reversed the reversal of charges.


----------



## sharknado523 (Mar 14, 2017)

semi-retired said:


> I's confused.
> 
> What is the social taboo about asking the passenger that is standing on the curb, end of driveway or what ever if they are "Goerge"? If they say yes, then good they get their happy butt in my car and I validate the street name they are going to or the city if it is a long distance trip, and most state my name back to with out me asking, like "you must be Johnson" (some names may have been changed to protect the guilty). Of course I ask their name in a quizzical, friendly tone. And when I get a girl that is getting in but the name is a boys, I will say... "You do not look like George." It always gets a chuckle and an explanation of whose account they are riding on.
> 
> My pax seem to get upset more about me asking their destination more than their name as though I was supposed to know where they are going before they get in the car. I have had to explain to several that I do not see the location until we start the trip, that way U or L thinks I do won't cancel rides I don't want to take.


It has NOTHING to do with social taboo.

If you go "hey, are you George?" Any jerk can say "uhh yeah I'm George" and then get in. And it does happen. It's for your own protection as a driver.


----------



## Brobaly (Oct 31, 2016)

I ask, because it's better safe than sorry. I've had sober and drunk people get in my car when I wasn't their driver. My car didn't look like the ones their drivers were driving, and I didn't look like the drivers.

There's nothing intrusive about making sure you have the correct rider. I don't trust pax to get in the correct car anymore, especially since so many adults seem helpless when it comes to simply verifying license plate numbers.


----------



## Surgeio (Aug 14, 2017)

How are self-driving cars going to make sure the correct pax gets in the car? And for that matter, how will they be able to enforce the TOS and prevent issues like open containers, unaccompanied minors, too many pax, etc?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Surgeio said:


> How are self-driving cars going to make sure the correct pax gets in the car? And for that matter, how will they be able to enforce the TOS and prevent issues like open containers, unaccompanied minors, too many pax, etc?


How will they make sure the correct passenger get's in?
You will have to key some kind of code in, should be the way it works now.

If i had my way the customer would give the driver a pass phrase and the driver pushes a button on the phone to start the ride. Or even just a picture button or something...

2 how will they enforce the TOS and prevent...

They won't...

A high death toll is going to be the only thing that does it.


----------



## FTLIMITED (Oct 19, 2017)

I always make it a point to ask for my Pax name and I introduce myself as well, take all of 10 sec and it's important to verify who is getting in your car. Many of the ideas on this tread are valid.


----------



## Jdelacruz129 (Oct 6, 2016)

There was this one time in my first month of Uber driving I was picking up at a Starbucks. It wasn’t really a busy Starbucks but a Starbucks non the less. I didn’t think about it when a lady came up and said “Uber right?” I said “yeah” she was like “ok I’m just waiting on my drink, do you want anything?” I declined the drink but said “yeah that’s fine I can wait” she then walked back into the Starbucks. As she was walking back into the Starbucks. Another lady comes up and says “for (name of passenger)” I was kinda confused but it made sense when she gave me the right name. So that lady got into the car and the other lady as she entered the Starbucks had this look on her face like she messed up.... moral of the story is. Confirm the passengers name before you take off. Since then I always ask.

Edit: I’d like to add that passengers are sometimes clueless and don’t even bother to look at the phone for info about what car their looking for. They just assume the first car it’s an Uber sticker is there Uber.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

Kaiser Soze said:


> Yea this passenger told me she's supposed to ask me that. You know what me and my car look like and there's probably 90 Karen's on this block. No biggie but I know somewhere at some time in the uber universe some dipshit has gotten in the wrong car.


Not the wrong car, the car that they could convince to take them home that they weren't paying for. UBERjacking is totally a thing and the people doing it think that the driver still gets paid.



O-Side Uber said:


> I'm having trouble explaining to you what happened. HE UPDATED IT. But later admitted it's NOT HIS ACCOUNT...are you getting it now?


As far as you lnow, since he updated the destinations, then he was the account holder as far as you, the driver, are concered. You are not UBERcybersecurity, they do nothing for you.In fact, they try to screw you as often as possible.


----------



## Stpeteuber (May 11, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> No, never ask pax' name. It is bad form and can be seen by pax as rude/intrusive. If the pax has opened your door and is getting in, they're the right pax.


I had a hooker open my door and get in then said Hey lets party. I asked the name and it was different.


----------



## LogManNJ (Sep 29, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> No, never ask pax' name. It is bad form and can be seen by pax as rude/intrusive. If the pax has opened your door and is getting in, they're the right pax.


You shouldn't think that all the time. Sometimes people will say they are someone else just for a ride. The company I work for has no direct contact with Lyft, we use them, and Numerous times the wrong person will get into the vehicle sent for a member. Take the ride. Sometimes, it will be notated and Lyft will be informed. I'm not sure, but I think the driver won't be paid for the trip.


----------



## Kaiser Soze (Nov 16, 2017)

somedriverguy said:


> Not the wrong car, the car that they could convince to take them home that they weren't paying for. UBERjacking is totally *a thing and the people doing it think that the driver still gets paid.*
> 
> As far as you lnow, since he updated the destinations, then he was the account holder as far as you, the driver, are concered. You are not UBERcybersecurity, they do nothing for you.In fact, they try to screw you as often as possible.


Not even sure they care about that part.


----------



## streetkings01 (Sep 28, 2017)

I always ask "What's the name on the account".........the 2 months I've been driving I've had at least 10/90 rides where the PAX that opened my door wasn't my PAX.


----------



## Mkldr25 (Jul 14, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> No, never ask pax' name. It is bad form and can be seen by pax as rude/intrusive. If the pax has opened your door and is getting in, they're the right pax.


 lol this is beyond stupid. intrusive? because you're following guidlines? and being safe? and if they open the door, they're in the right car? idiot


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Always confirm name and destination. Most pax are smart enough to confirm drivers name as well. This protocol is normal in SF, a busy congested place where rookie pax are prone to jump into the wrong car and rookie drivers are prone to whisk them away.


----------



## driverguy77 (Oct 14, 2015)

There was one time I had a passenger ping come in Chinese characters. I called them to ask what their name was. They didn't answer, so I cancelled the ride.


----------



## BayArea Lyft Driver (Feb 26, 2015)

I always ask for the name. Pax's don't mind


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

driverguy77 said:


> There was one time I had a passenger ping come in Chinese characters. I called them to ask what their name was. They didn't answer, so I cancelled the ride.


Genius. Yet a new way to handle those inscrutable Chinese pax.

Wat huh?


----------



## driverguy77 (Oct 14, 2015)

Dropking said:


> Genius. Yet a new way to handle those inscrutable Chinese pax.
> 
> Wat huh?


Well, it's either that, or if you know a web site where I can draw the Chinese characters with my stylus and get an english translation.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

KenLV said:


> Two types of Pax get in the wrong car:
> 
> Idiots and thieves.
> 
> ...


That happened to be with a ~$150 surge trip. My end was $110. I have dashcam footage AND a recording of the phone call to the pax. I have never picked up the wrong pax or lost a fare.


----------



## driverguy77 (Oct 14, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> That happened to be with a ~$150 surge trip. My end was $110. I have dashcam footage AND a recording of the phone call to the pax. I have never picked up the wrong pax or lost a fare.


I had a son of a mother who had uber order a ride. It was legit, but it could have not been- guess I shouldn't have taken it.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> How will they make sure the correct passenger get's in?
> You will have to key some kind of code in, should be the way it works now.
> 
> If i had my way the customer would give the driver a pass phrase and the driver pushes a button on the phone to start the ride. Or even just a picture button or something...
> ...


The "pass phrase" is their name and your name. No difference. You have a pass phrase and stupid drivers will still ask, "Is your pass phrase ....?"



driverguy77 said:


> I had a son of a mother who had uber order a ride. It was legit, but it could have not been- guess I shouldn't have taken it.


No, because the person getting the ride should have the information from the app holder. Some of my very profitable trips have been ordered for someone else. But I verify and have footage.

When uber tried to say that ride was fraud they didn't even ask to see the footage after it was offered. Just put the money back.


----------



## driverguy77 (Oct 14, 2015)

Julescase said:


> Dude, you should definitely have your GPS on silent. That's one of pax's main gripes and honestly if you are ever rated poorly, I betcha that's the reason.
> 
> Just briefly glance at the screen as you drive - you don't need the GPS spitting out audible directions.





Fuzzyelvis said:


> The "pass phrase" is their name and your name. No difference. You have a pass phrase and stupid drivers will still ask, "Is your pass phrase ....?"
> 
> No, because the person getting the ride should have the information from the app holder. Some of my very profitable trips have been ordered for someone else. But I verify and have footage.
> 
> When uber tried to say that ride was fraud they didn't even ask to see the footage after it was offered. Just put the money back.


Information? Well, he had her phone, and I did get paid. But, even they showed me the phone and it was the pinger, I shouldn't have taken it?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> I always introduce myself. At least 75% of the time they respond by introducing themselves. I try to only press the issue if it looks like there is the possibility of the wrong pax. Or if the account holder is Mike and a woman approaches my car, I ask her what the account holder's name is.
> 
> Sometimes it's totally obvious; like the name is Arun and an Indian guy gets in. Or a repeat customer that I recognize, usually going to the same place as part of a commute. There was this really really awesome female pax with like a 4.99 rating I gave a ride to about 3 times. If you saw her face and heard her voice you would know why she was so unforgettable. Last time I had the pleasure of transporting her she was talking about getting a car...that was a while ago so maybe she did.
> 
> I gave a ride to the wrong pax exactly once and I don't want to go through that again. The funny part about that is they don't seem to have any urgency getting to my car, or responding to my text, until I start the trip without them...then they are suddenly interested in calling me. Pretty ironic!


 they do seem to get on the car quite a bit more quickly when the trip is started lol


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

The Gift of Fish said:


> No, never ask pax' name. It is bad form and can be seen by pax as rude/intrusive. If the pax has opened your door and is getting in, they're the right pax.


It wouldn't happen often, but it does. Rider takes a quick glance up from phone to see he/she is being looked at by a driver who's just nodding "get in".

If you ask for their name, it can avoid a lot of trouble that would happen when a wrong rider is picked up. It's messy, and wastes time


----------



## driverguy77 (Oct 14, 2015)

Stpeteuber said:


> I had a hooker open my door and get in then said Hey lets party. I asked the name and it was different.


How do you know she was one? Just from the way she was dressed? I had three Latina/Chicana girls (well, they looked like it and spoke Spanish) dressed in skirt/heels/nylons, take a ride with me, it was awesome


----------



## bigblue1ca (Dec 30, 2017)

I like to confirm their name. Intro, Hi, and you are? No one seems to mind.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

driverguy77 said:


> I had a son of a mother who had uber order a ride. It was legit, but it could have not been- *guess I shouldn't have taken it.*





driverguy77 said:


> Information? Well, he had her phone, and I did get paid. But, even they showed me the phone and it was the pinger, *I shouldn't have taken it?*


Maybe I'm misreading your posts, but who/what here is telling you you shouldn't have taken the ride?


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

driverguy77 said:


> Well, it's either that, or if you know a web site where I can draw the Chinese characters with my stylus and get an english translation.


Why translate? Just point and ask is that you. By the way many chinese names are one character. When I see them I think tourist making an airport run.

"Sadaf" in Arabic means seashell. It's a lovely name for a woman but you don't actually need to know the translation to give the ride.

Tell me what I'm missing about thus.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

Dropking said:


> Why translate? Just point and ask is that you...
> 
> Tell me what I'm missing about thus.


What you're missing it that anyone can just nod and say "yes" in response. It's no different than pulling up to a hotel pickup spot and when someone walks up to your car you ask "Are you Bob?" They say "Yes."

This does literally nothing to confirm identity.

That's where a double verification of "And where are you going?" helps out.


----------



## Quinton Alexander (Jan 14, 2018)

It's always important to ask the passenger name is case it's not the right rider so you want to confirm so that there's not any confusion and for your safety. And you won't be giving the ride away to the wrong passenger. Think first and safety!!!


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

start with "who the [email protected] are you?"

you'll get tipped 100% of the time


----------



## semi-retired (Nov 21, 2017)

I'll just start asking if they are George, male and female and if the pax name IS George then I'll ask if he's a Dick. This should make sure they tell me their true name. And then verify they are going to Troost Ave., by the bus station in KC. I am sure I will get the right address to, unless the pax is a Dick. <-- Oh come on! That name is short for Richard.

I'll provide feedback once the weather clears up and the roads become more driveable.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

Kaiser Soze said:


> is this necessary? Is it protocol?


It's polite and it avoids the mistake of picking up the wrong passenger.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

I have a good friend who is very wealthy and very gregarious. Many times, I have seen him greet a server by saying, "My name is Ed. What's yours?" with a big smile, sometimes an outstretched hand. He is an older man, with an easy laugh, and this approach invariably works and creates an instant bond.

Here in small city mid-America, there is seldom any need to confirm it is the right passenger. I don't drive at night. Most of my pickups are at a residence, taking someone to work or back to their vehicle the morning after. If I have a rider at the airport, I do confirm their name, and usually when someone gets into the car I ask "Where are we going?" as I start the trip... this lets me confirm the destination they give me with the one on the screen.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

There was no traffic on the road anywhere. Had a five am pick up at an apartment complex. Pax is ready to go with suitcase in hand. Load him and his suitcase in the car and start the trip. Confirm airport drop off and pull away from the curb. I hear someone yelling and see a person with a suitcase in my rear view mirror. I stop the car and ask my pax what his name is. It becomes obvious that I have the wrong pax just as another uber driver arrives to pick up his pax. I was not tipped on that trip. Learned my lesson.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

I do it all the time. I've had times when two pax at the same location ordered an Uber and both cars show up at the same time.

It also reassures pax...especially women pax, that you're not some criminal type hoping to take advantage of them. After all, how would you know their name if you're not the Uber they ordered?



Gilby said:


> I have a good friend who is very wealthy and very gregarious. Many times, I have seen him greet a server by saying, "My name is Ed. What's yours?" with a big smile, sometimes an outstretched hand. He is an older man, with an easy laugh, and this approach invariably works and creates an instant bond.


That's why he's wealthy. People prefer to do business with someone who they perceive takes a personal, benevolent interest in them.

It's only in the tech industry where weird introverts have a chance of becoming wealthy. Any other industry, forgetaboutit. Can you imagine Steve Jobs selling life-insurance? Me neither.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Yam Digger said:


> I do it all the time. I've had times when two pax at the same location ordered an Uber and both cars show up at the same time.
> 
> It also reassures pax...especially women pax, that you're not some criminal type hoping to take advantage of them. After all, how would you know their name if you're not the Uber they ordered?
> 
> ...


That would be ironic for Steve Jobs to be selling life insurance considering his current situation.


----------



## WhiteEagle25 (Jan 17, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> No, never ask pax' name. It is bad form and can be seen by pax as rude/intrusive. If the pax has opened your door and is getting in, they're the right pax.


I was advised early on to double check pax name for my own protection. And to do so without giving them the answer. Meaning, instead of asking "Are you Elvis?" I either ask "What is your name?" Or, "Who are you?" I don't think it's bad form nor have any of my Pax complained. Rather, I think they understand the need to inquire and often double check my name.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Kaiser Soze said:


> is this necessary? Is it protocol?


It's a good idea at hotels or concerts or extremely popular venues where there easily could be more than one rider calling at the same time. For residences, not as important.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Kaiser Soze said:


> Yea this passenger told me she's supposed to ask me that. You know what me and my car look like and there's probably 90 Karen's on this block. No biggie but I know somewhere at some time in the uber universe some dipshit has gotten in the wrong car.


Often.
Even at red lights


----------



## Athens1896 (Jan 19, 2018)

I aways look at the pax and say "and you are?" I want them to tell me their name. Most pax understand and appreciate that I am confirming they are the correct person. They also confirm my car and liscense plate. Also, I always make sure the have fastened their seat belts.


----------



## UberLyftDriverGuy (Sep 12, 2017)

I once had 4 young (mid 20s) girls hop in outside a bar under a girls name. They were pretty, dressed nice and not suspicious looking to me at all! In fact I thought they were in a rough neighborhood! I deal with people all day long and I was not suspicious of them at all! When I was getting ready to take off the one sitting in the front next to me said her phone battery was low and could she change her drop off address? I said sure here is a phone charger for you to charge your phone. She was surprised by this and at that same time a man comes over and said this was his ride as his sister who actually arranged the ride for him! I thought this guy was wrong and was ready to drive off thinking he was a problem but that's when he quickly told be where he was to be dropped off and then the girls ran out of my car! The lesson here is that sometimes you never know! Its best to ask them! I don't always do that but it is best!


----------



## sharknado523 (Mar 14, 2017)

Athens1896 said:


> I aways look at the pax and say "and you are?" I want them to tell me their name. Most pax understand and appreciate that I am confirming they are the correct person. They also confirm my car and liscense plate. Also, I always make sure the have fastened their seat belts.


I don't know what your local law is, but in North Carolina, anyone over 16 is considered responsible for their seat belt-itude. In other words, if they're adults I don't wait for them to buckle up because THEY'RE the ones that can be ticketed. If they're minors, I always make sure and explain the law. I'm responsible for minors who aren't wearing seat belts.


----------



## Athens1896 (Jan 19, 2018)

Always ask them. Did you know that it can be more dangerous in the back if you have an accident and you could be held liable? No one rides in my car without a seat belt. Period! Also, if there is an accident and a pax in the back is not secure, the can push you forward into the steering wheel and kill you. I recommend you watch the Good Morning America piece with George Stephanopoulos on seat belts in the back. Google it.


----------



## Kaiser Soze (Nov 16, 2017)

flyntflossy10 said:


> start with "who the [email protected] are you?"
> 
> you'll get tipped 100% of the time


And 5 stars.



UberLyftDriverGuy said:


> I once had 4 young (mid 20s) girls hop in outside a bar under a girls name. They were pretty, dressed nice and not suspicious looking to me at all! In fact I thought they were in a rough neighborhood! I deal with people all day long and I was not suspicious of them at all! When I was getting ready to take off the one sitting in the front next to me said her phone battery was low and could she change her drop off address? I said sure here is a phone charger for you to charge your phone. She was surprised by this and at that same time a man comes over and said this was his ride as his sister who actually arranged the ride for him! I thought this guy was wrong and was ready to drive off thinking he was a problem but that's when he quickly told be where he was to be dropped off and then the girls ran out of my car! The lesson here is that sometimes you never know! Its best to ask them! I don't always do that but it is best!


So were these four girls scamming or just idiots?

What has worked for me lately is "I'm ____," and usually they respond.


----------



## Papa (May 14, 2015)

Kaiser Soze said:


> is this necessary? Is it protocol?


Protocol, and protects you!!!


----------



## iRideUNO (May 14, 2017)

It’s the drivers responsibility to confirm their picking up the right rider. You should never just assume. 8 out of 10 drivers ask, “Are you Sam?”

This is something so many drivers continue to get wrong over and over again. Even drivers with 1,000+ rides do this exact thing! Take note, confirm you’re picking up the right rider. 

And riders, help your driver and confirm who you are. You have a picture of the driver but they don’t have a picture of you. Be more considerate. 

#1 rule for riders, NEVER make your driver wait. 
#1 for drivers, ALWAYS have your phone mounted. 

-Cheers


----------



## Bevital (Mar 9, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> No, never ask pax' name. It is bad form and can be seen by pax as rude/intrusive. If the pax has opened your door and is getting in, they're the right pax.


Can tell you don't watch much TV (that's a good thing), but friendly advice, no matter how you do it, please be 100% sure the creepy guy getting into your car is who he is supposed to be, you don't want to be the next Jeffrey Dahmer wantabe's next meal.


----------



## Luke Eischen (Feb 1, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> Nah. I don't like asking their name. It doesn't come naturally for me to do it that way. So I don't feel comfortable asking.
> As their getting in or once they're in I say something like
> "Mike right?"
> 
> ...


Good info. I am a newbie.


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

i confirm name and destination always

if something does not match i ask more questions, after giving a free ride or 2 you will do this. trust no one


----------



## macinmn (Jan 5, 2016)

Bar pickups in my area require me to confirm name (I just ask 'what's the name', they give me theirs or mine, and reciprocate with the other ). I get probably 10% bad attempts to enter my vehicle at the busy spots, seriously. Newbies, drunks, scammers, combination of all.


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> No, never ask pax' name. It is bad form and can be seen by pax as rude/intrusive. If the pax has opened your door and is getting in, they're the right pax.


I used to think the same way until the wrong rider got in my car. I said his name (instead of asking) and he said yup. I didn't know he was pretending to be someone else until half way through the trip when the actual passenger called, on speakerphone, he freaked out started cussing and screaming, then canceled the trip....

I looked back at the guy and he was just smiling like a serial killer. I took him back to where I got him and he offered to give me a tip if I wanted to go in his apartment to get some cash. I declined...

I then reported it to uber so the actual rider wouldn't be charged and uber removed the entire fare.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

O-Side Uber said:


> That's what I'm thinking. Maybe he robbed the Rancho Santa Fe house, including the phone...I have a wild imagination though..It may be nothing...My rating is intact today and no questions from Uber.


That's what I'm thinking. When I look back on my past rides, sketchy ones would be picking up a guy outside a gated development, standing toes on curb and a large satchel. EASILY could have burgled one of those places. Another one, a female in an out of the way development and enroute she says she needs to change the destination and I told her she had to. She made a big show of poking away at her phone screen, saying it wasn't working. I just told her I had to take her to the destination in the app, no I wouldn't change it. Another ride, very sad: a young female with her baby in an infant carrier (for once), I suppose this was at family or maybe the father of the baby (likely). She was quietly crying most of the ride. She asked me to go to a different location, she said the account owners just stuck some destination in, not caring. I took her where she needed to go.



grabby said:


> If I do not like the looks of the PAX, I ask the wrong name, and say sorry, the app must be screwed up, you will need to cancel and get a new ride (As I go offline)


****ing GENIUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Kaiser Soze said:


> Yep. This is why I don't wear pants when I drive.
> 
> Good call, snitches generally get stitches where I'm from.
> 
> I've heard Lyft drivers can see the name of the passengers before they pick them up.


True. Smooth move, Lyft! I mostly use my Lyft amp to illuminate my Uber sticker at night. During the day, I often have it down on my console with the back side up so I'll see the notification that Lyft is about to give me a ride and I can try to turn Uber off. Guaranteed, when one gives you a ride, the other will quickly come up with one. I kid you not. If you're not driving for both, DO. PM me for my Lyft joinup code! lol JK


----------



## Kaiser Soze (Nov 16, 2017)

melusine3 said:


> That's what I'm thinking. When I look back on my past rides, sketchy ones would be picking up a guy outside a gated development, standing toes on curb and a large satchel. EASILY could have burgled one of those places. Another one, a female in an out of the way development and enroute she says she needs to change the destination and I told her she had to. She made a big show of poking away at her phone screen, saying it wasn't working. I just told her I had to take her to the destination in the app, no I wouldn't change it. Another ride, very sad: a young female with her baby in an infant carrier (for once), I suppose this was at family or maybe the father of the baby (likely). She was quietly crying most of the ride. She asked me to go to a different location, she said the account owners just stuck some destination in, not caring. I took her where she needed to go.
> 
> &%[email protected]!*ing GENIUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> True. Smooth move, Lyft! I mostly use my Lyft amp to illuminate my Uber sticker at night. During the day, I often have it down on my console with the back side up so I'll see the notification that Lyft is about to give me a ride and I can try to turn Uber off. Guaranteed, when one gives you a ride, the other will quickly come up with one. I kid you not. If you're not driving for both, DO. PM me for my Lyft joinup code! lol JK


Fact got a uber ans Lyft run five seconds apart



Mr Sensitive said:


> I used to think the same way until the wrong rider got in my car. I said his name (instead of asking) and he said yup. I didn't know he was pretending to be someone else until half way through the trip when the actual passenger called, on speakerphone, he freaked out started cussing and screaming, then canceled the trip....
> 
> I looked back at the guy and he was just smiling like a serial killer. I took him back to where I got him and he offered to give me a tip if I wanted to go in his apartment to get some cash. I declined...
> 
> I then reported it to uber so the actual rider wouldn't be charged and uber removed the entire fare.


Creepy


----------



## UberLyftDriverGuy (Sep 12, 2017)

Kaiser Soze said:


> And 5 stars.
> 
> So were these four girls scamming or just idiots?
> They were trying to scam me for someone elses ride!
> ...


That's usually what I do!


----------



## UluValea (Dec 3, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> No, never ask pax' name. It is bad form and can be seen by pax as rude/intrusive. If the pax has opened your door and is getting in, they're the right pax.


Just last night I had a lady climb into my car as I dropped a guy off (pool trip, one rider still in the car) 
she looks at me and says, "I didn't order a pool trip?" as she shuts the door.
I look in the mirror, "that's because I'm not your Uber ma'am."(didn't have a pickup just a drop off) 
her "your not -----?"
Me "no ma'am"
She climbed out of the car and doesn't shut my door all the way.
Girl in the back slides over to shut the door but yells out, "at least shut the door all the way dumb "female dog"!" before she re-closes it.

Don't ever assume that PAX are intelligent, we all have been proven wrong way too many times...


----------



## macinmn (Jan 5, 2016)

Yam Digger said:


> After all, how would you know their name if you're not the Uber they ordered?


On counsel's advice, I invoke my right under the Fifth Amendment not to answer, on the grounds I may incriminate myself.



Kaiser Soze said:


> What has worked for me lately is "I'm ____," and usually they respond.


With "Hand ME the keys, you f***ing c****ucker"?



iRideUNO said:


> 8 out of 10 drivers ask, "Are you Sam?"
> This is something so many drivers continue to get wrong over and over again.


Only took about 5 rides for me to stop that.



iRideUNO said:


> #1 rule for riders, NEVER make your driver wait


Request from moderate busy spot last Friday @ 1:45am. texted. called no answer. incoming call at 4m40 mark "Hi. Can you wait about 15min? Or 10min?" Ride didn't happen obviously.
Next night, among several other people trickling out, a couple well dressed guys at my conservative town's 'gay-friendly bar' exit building around the 2min mark just as I send text and stop at front of my car and continue talking, while the guy with his phone out keeps looking at me. After about 2 minutes of this, I lightly gesture "well?/what?" with my hands on the steering wheel. They finally walk back, puts his friend in the car, thanks me and shuts the door. 3x surge so a $60 trip, but also had to deal with some unwanted flirting (despite setting the record 'straight' each time, culminated with an offer at very end of ride).
Countless people 'just paying the check now'



B - uberlyftdriver said:


> after giving a free ride or 2 you will do this. trust no one


not to mention them just putting in the wrong address, particularly if similarly numbered/named addresses in neighboring town



UluValea said:


> Girl in the back slides over to shut the door but yells out, "at least shut the door all the way dumb "female dog"!" before she re-closes it.


did you ask her to marry you? if not, do you mind if I pursue her?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

WhiteEagle25 said:


> I was advised early on to double check pax name for my own protection. And to do so without giving them the answer. Meaning, instead of asking "Are you Elvis?" I either ask "What is your name?" Or, "Who are you?" I don't think it's bad form nor have any of my Pax complained. Rather, I think they understand the need to inquire and often double check my name.


The pax have our photo, car, and license plate.

If you're using someone else's account you probably know their name anyway.

I only see about 1 in 100 pax check the license plate. But I do have an uncommon car.



iRideUNO said:


> It's the drivers responsibility to confirm their picking up the right rider. You should never just assume. 8 out of 10 drivers ask, "Are you Sam?"
> 
> This is something so many drivers continue to get wrong over and over again. Even drivers with 1,000+ rides do this exact thing! Take note, confirm you're picking up the right rider.
> 
> ...


I always take my phone down so they can't see the name on it before I ask them who they are.



macinmn said:


> Bar pickups in my area require me to confirm name (I just ask 'what's the name', they give me theirs or mine, and reciprocate with the other ). I get probably 10% bad attempts to enter my vehicle at the busy spots, seriously. Newbies, drunks, scammers, combination of all.


I think for the sake of clarity we should stop using the term "confirm". We should tell newbies to ASK the name.

Saying "And which driver were you looking for?" also works, so long as your name isn't very common. You can change it in the app to your middle name or another entirely if you want. I change mine every few months just because.


----------



## UluValea (Dec 3, 2016)

macinmn said:


> did you ask her to marry you? if not, do you mind if I pursue her?


If she wasn't 10 years younger then myself I would have. Lol. We talked about baseball for most of the ride and her baseball knowledge was on point. That line was the icing on the cake!


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

I ran into issues with it a long time ago but haven't in awhile, most times they match my plate and say cool plate and say my name before or while getting in car. If they don't say anything I always say hey how are you "name" if they say "what? Or who?" (which almost never happens) I say this ride is for "name" do you have right car etc


----------



## macinmn (Jan 5, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> You can change it in the app to your middle name or another entirely if you want. I change mine every few months just because.


Android version only allows phone and street address. iOS lets you change name? I actually would really like to as my name is really rare for a male to have, and wouldn't be difficult for a first day sleuth to find my full name and then address should I have a lost item initiative or bad rider vendetta for some odd reason.


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

Pictures and background checks should be required on all riders. Anyone can buy a disposable phone and pre paid credit card. They dont even have to use a real name...ive picked up a bunch of riders who's names are just a letter like 'j' or a nickname like 'spider' . this job is actually quite dangerous.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

Good luck with that, the thing is though, this needs to stop.



Chris Verdi said:


> Happened before. Most likely his friend gave him access. Prob a brother being fam and keeping tabs on his meth bro.


If he was fam, he wouldn't be helping him get meth. m'kay?

...but it sure does explain a lot late night crazies. They think we are giving linked into the NSA or something.



Mr Sensitive said:


> Pictures and background checks should be required on all riders. Anyone can buy a disposable phone and pre paid credit card. They dont even have to use a real name...ive picked up a bunch of riders who's names are just a letter like 'j' or a nickname like 'spider' . this job is actually quite dangerous.


My thoughts exactly! ....and possibly social media account or some official verification, i.e. like a drivers license, they can cut out the personal info...

I need to know who it is I'm driving. There is no reason why a facebook or google account shouldn't be required.

In fact, if uber or lyft don't do it, someone else will, and I'll be driving for them. People who want to keep their privacy, you would still be welcome to take anyone at the old companies.... for however long they stay in busines.

------------

speaking of which, has anyone else noticed how these are the worst passengers, with the most 'favors' to ask and such?


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

macinmn said:


> Android version only allows phone and street address. iOS lets you change name? I actually would really like to as my name is really rare for a male to have, and wouldn't be difficult for a first day sleuth to find my full name and then address should I have a lost item initiative or bad rider vendetta for some odd reason.


I have the same issue, my first name is very unique. I emailed uber over and over after some rider was calling me from a blocked number after finding my name and number on the internet. They gave me some bs response how it was law to have my legal first name on my account for riders. Lyft allows me to use my nickname, so uber could too. Uber claims they are working on a way for us to be able to just use nicknames as drivers...


----------

